# Is it true that property owners get residence visas?



## incommunicated (Feb 27, 2011)

http://www.dubai-information-site.com/dubai-visa.html

it says there that if you buy a property you can be a resident for as long as you own that property...
Is that true?
Can I buy a condo in Dubai Marina and become a resident?

Saw some developers in RAK mention that they spondor resident visas to all buyers...

Thank you


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

incommunicated said:


> http://www.dubai-information-site.com/dubai-visa.html
> 
> it says there that if you buy a property you can be a resident for as long as you own that property...
> Is that true?
> ...


You can get a visa if you buy a property worth over AED 1 million and have a monthly income of something like AED 20k (can be an income from outside the UAE) but that site is out of date. You now only get 6 month renewable visas which are expensive and a hassle to renew. Most people with property but no job here who are entitled to visas on entry find it easier to do border runs each month, or set up a company/find another way to get visas based on a job.


----------

